# Low Tide Randomizer Peak to Peak Voltage



## Bio77 (Feb 4, 2022)

Does anyone have experience with Attiny IC in the Low Tide?  What is the expected peak to peak output of the random wave form?


----------



## bowanderror (Feb 4, 2022)

It's defo below 5Vp-p as it's running off +5V and 0V (GND) rails. Taking a peek at the voltages I took during troubleshooting, mine were mostly between 0V & 2V, so ~2Vp-p.

Mind if I ask why you're looking for this specific control voltage range?


----------



## Bio77 (Feb 5, 2022)

bowanderror said:


> It's defo below 5Vp-p as it's running off +5V and 0V (GND) rails. Taking a peek at the voltages I took during troubleshooting, mine were mostly between 0V & 2V, so ~2Vp-p.
> 
> Mind if I ask why you're looking for this specific control voltage range?


I'm trying to increase the amplitude of the LFO CV. 

I tried breadboarding the LFO section, after the randomizer but before the clock, using my signal generator as a substitute for the randomizer.  However, I couldn't find any value change that affected the amplitude of the output CV signal. This was the reason for my original question, I was looking for a range to feed into the LFO section. However, when I tested it, the amplitude of the signal generator (whether in white noise, square or ramp) didn't affect the amplitude of the CV into pin 9 of the CD4046BE. 

I think I'm doing something wrong.  Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## bowanderror (Feb 5, 2022)

The basic range of the Randomizer control voltage will be set by the code within the EEPROM, which is further limited by it's 0-5V rails. Unless you want to flash your own EEPROM, you're better off playing with the circuitry after the EEPROM.

The Depth control obviously attenuates the control voltage before it reaches the clock, so you may be able to play around with some resistor values there. You might have better luck messing with the gain structure of the Slew section, it's output, or the resistor voltage divider that biases the Depth control/clock input.


----------



## zgrav (Feb 5, 2022)

I don't think changing the output of the randomizer affects the output of the Low Tide.  Those are just instructions for the varying delay times.


----------



## Bio77 (Feb 5, 2022)

bowanderror said:


> The basic range of the Randomizer control voltage will be set by the code within the EEPROM, which is further limited by it's 0-5V rails. Unless you want to flash your own EEPROM, you're better off playing with the circuitry after the EEPROM.
> 
> The Depth control obviously attenuates the control voltage before it reaches the clock, so you may be able to play around with some resistor values there. You might have better luck messing with the gain structure of the Slew section, it's output, or the resistor voltage divider that biases the Depth control/clock input.


This is what I tried. I substituted my signal generator for the randomizer and breadboarded everything after that up to  pin 9 of the CD4046BE.  Does there need to be a load at the end of the signal path to simulate the pin 9?  I just sent that straight to the output.  

Basically, I wasn't to understand the functionality of the MCP602 circuit.


----------



## Bio77 (Feb 5, 2022)

zgrav said:


> I don't think changing the output of the randomizer affects the output of the Low Tide.  Those are just instructions for the varying delay times.


I'm trying to increase the depth.


----------

